
Hacker News Feeds Email Subscription - acpmasquerade
http://feedburner.google.com/fb/a/mailverify?uri=ycombinator/hackernews
======
acpmasquerade
I wanted a way to subscribe the feeds via Email, but didn't find that enabled
in this feed server <http://feeds.feedburner.com/ycombinator> So, need to
create another <http://feeds.feedburner.com/ycombinator/hackernews> and has
email subscriptions enabled.

